# This wil make the most miserable old fart on here laugh.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.





 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well.................did he?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No - but I bet it made his eyes water! 8O


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

After losing my job of 16 years a few days ago I really needed something to smile about and that did it! I'm not even sure why it's funny but it is


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

It's funny on so many levels! :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I might be off to Sweden then, this summer! :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> After losing my job of 16 years a few days ago I really needed something to smile about and that did it! I'm not even sure why it's funny but it is


Had a good laugh too. Asked my husband today, why do guys always laugh when one gets hit in the madumbies? Must be the same reason.

When then do women think this is funny too?

PS Hang in there spirit... blessings come in strange disguises! A year from now you'll be saying,... now I know why "that" happened and I'm so glad it did. Been there, got the T-shirt and never looked back.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

So, is this the kind of thing we can expect at the Northern (musical) meet in May? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

simandme said:


> So, is this the kind of thing we can expect at the Northern (musical) meet in May? :lol: :lol:


Hey up.

Absolutely, but without the tins.. We are well ard up norf!..

Ray


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hey up?

I'm still a miserable old fool.

It certainly didn't make me laugh, I only watched the first 5 seconds, that was enough to make me wonder about the mentality of some people.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ray,

Presumably, then, your cojones are hollow and metal in order to provide the clang?


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with Drew above? I'm a Scouser....grew up on humour (ok, there's a few L,Pool comics I can't stand , but I think I understand humour ).
I'm always accusing my Cockney wife of not understanding humour....but this???
Sorry just left me cold ??????

So I guess I'm the most miserable got on here.....It's OK , I can take it........
Garcia


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> Drew Wrote: Hey up? I'm still a miserable old fool.
> 
> It certainly didn't make me laugh, I only watched the first 5 seconds, that was enough to make me wonder about the mentality of some people.


I see you like giant Haddocks (avatar)

You might like this one then


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't post till I saw Drew and Garcia's posts cos I didnt want to rock the boat , but swmbo says I will laugh at anything , but didn't find that a bit funny


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

simandme said:


> So, is this the kind of thing we can expect at the Northern (musical) meet in May? Laughing Laughing


Hey up.

Absolutely, but without the tins.. We are well ard up norf!..

Ray"quote"]

Hey up,?

If this is what we or I am going to expect or what some members are wanting, then count me out.

Those of you who have met me will know that I am normally the life and soul of every party, I love jokes of every description and after sorting out the the rest of the world I am the always last to leave the bar.

However there are certain things that I abhor, on and off television, that being swearing and crudeness. Most or nearly all of todays comedians and comediennes rely on swearing and crudeness to make their audience laugh, and not forgetting wearing out their shoes by strutting from one end of the stage to another.

Oh for Mary Whitehouse ll

Drew


----------

